
Stack Overflow: The 2018 Developer Survey Results Are Live - ronwen
https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/03/13/2018-developer-survey-results-live/
======
slathrop
Interesting that two "heavy" CMSs, SharePoint and Drupal, top the list of most
"Dreaded" Platforms (Section II., 4th item after Languages, Libraries, and
DBs).

I can see a number of reasons for this: (1) The new trend is toward the
simplicity, security, speed, and flexibility of the JAMstack and new CMSs like
Netlify CMS, (2) The learning curve for big CMSs is steep, and (3) It's
extremely challenging to deliver modern, mobile responsive sites with these
heavy CMSs in the timeframe that stakeholders expect. Stakeholders chose a CMS
because they thought it would deliver their site faster and cheaper than
custom development. So the deck can be stacked heavily against developers
using SharePoint, for example, unless stakeholders are happy with using mostly
the out-of-the-box (OOTB) UX.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16574316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16574316)

